# [Russian NR] 7.61 3x3 average (Dmitry Dobrjakov)



## Speeedcuber (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 7, 2016)

Congrats, again! Your turning style is just so awesome to watch!


----------



## pjk (Sep 8, 2016)

Nice video with the 2 camera angles. Congrats on the NR!


----------

